# SA Metro Adelaide Squid



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

Finished my chores by lunchtime today so decided to take out the Yak and get into some early season squid. Took a while to get a park, but eventually found one and launched. Fished between 2m to 4m deep,400m from shore.
The squid were spread out and I had to work hard for them, only picking up 1 or 2 each drift.
Took 3 hours to bag out today. with 13 squid and 2 cuttlefish.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Now that's a nice feed!


----------



## Samboman (Sep 6, 2010)

Barrabundy said:


> Now that's a nice feed!


South Oz style 8) another successful sesh there mate ;-)

*****


----------



## wigan (Mar 12, 2011)

roughly whereabouts Kelvin ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

Brighton Area


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

They were around Glenelg this morning too.








Was actually chasing snook - when I noticed squid following the SPs - popped on the squid jag for 5 in short time. -







.
The snook were there too - but had to work for them - got half a dozen.


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice work on the squid fellas,  weather look pretty damn good yesterday.

@solatree - do you hot or cold smoke yr snook, was wondering if they dry out too much if hot smoked?

Cheers


----------



## minivau (Dec 22, 2008)

Your my kayak squidding idol in Adelaide - always seem to return with a bag!

do you find sunrise/sunset still as the peak periods or can you get them consistently during the day

i have always gone at sunrise around brighton in my kayak thinking that was the best time.. but its hard to get motivated to get up early morning


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2011)

I rarely fish before 10am as I like a sleep in.
I still catch plenty of squid and whiting during the middle of the day.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Rockster said:


> @solatree - do you hot or cold smoke yr snook, was wondering if they dry out too much if hot smoked?


Hot smoked Bob - in one of those cheap metho fired hot smoke boxes. Snook is an oily fish and the snook fillets remain quite moist and good eating. I cure the fillets before hand in brine and brown sugar - and leave the skin on. 








Skorgard (Paul) has a much more sophisticated smoker which he used for impressive results
- see viewtopic.php?f=17&t=43498&p=448460&hilit=+snook#p448460


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for that Andy...... only finished dinner short while ago and now for some reason I feel hungry again.

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2011)

Finished work early today so quickly packed up my Yak and gear and headed down to see if any YFW were here yet. As I arrived I saw a fish caught which was a promising sign. Conditions looked good with minimal wind and nice clear water. As per usual I positioned my Kayak on the sandbank and fished back towards shore on the edge of the dropoff.
Fish were around and I got the odd bite before hooking the first fish. Eventually I located the school and pulled a few in. Most were 26cm to 29cm, small but legal. I ran out of bait at 17 so did not bag out.
With plenty of time left I headed deeper to chase some squid. They were around in good numbers and a picked the odd one before finding the school and finishing my bag. Biggest were 30cm hood.


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

Smashed em again Kelvin, nice work.  
Have been wondering about YFW, conditions looked good today but figured water may have been a bit cold for them ... wrong again!
Cheers
Bob


----------



## turtle (Jun 10, 2008)

well done on the whiting and squid


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2011)

Went for a YFW fish today. Conditions were tough with a northerly breeze making conditions uncomfortable. I anchored just off the sandbank and had 2 fish in the first 15 min. The wind would swing one way then the other making it hard to stay in one spot. The rough water also made it hard to spot the fish. They were only schooled up in small pods of a few fish and were very spooky.

After a few moves, I was onto the school again and managed 18 before they stopped biting. 
Headed out a bit deeper and caught 2 squid.


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Good effort on the YFW's Kevin. About time they turned up. Must be about time for me to head Port Gawler way to catch of a few of my own.


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Well done Kelvin !

You always seem to come home with a good feed, I think you well and truly have this yak fishing caper sussed out.

Steve


----------

